# LAN Party



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

anybody interested in *inviting* anyone *to play Multiplayer games over LAN, post here*.

using either Game's inbuilt LAN system or *Hamachi Server*

I'm having the following games.

=>NFS Porsche Unleashed 
=>NFS Underground 2
=>Colin McRae 2005
=>F1 Challenge '99-'02

anyone interested, reply.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 16, 2007)

^^dude, i m going to get BSNL connection, and wud love to play through Hamachi, since i stay in Kolkata. with speeds UPTO 2mbps, will there be any noticeable lags???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

the "ping" stuff is important here.

btw whats your PC config. if you've 512MB RAM (for the above mentioned games), then there wont be much lag (system performance wise).


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 16, 2007)

got amd 64 3000+, 1gb ram, winxp sp2, msi 482 mobo, do i hafta add a video card? what abt battlefield 2142? will that run?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 17, 2007)

I play Warcraft 3 through GG-Client every other day...


----------



## hash!! (Jan 17, 2007)

cs 1.6, cs:s, ut2k4...
yeaaa they're old alright, but im a sucker for them.... they're pretty much the bestest multiplayer fps's for me... been wanting to try sumthn new tho...
add me on msn or create some group or whteva or some system wr ppl wanting to play can coordinate and connect via dedicated servers or even i could host... anybody game for this?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 17, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> anybody interested in *inviting* anyone *to play Multiplayer games over LAN, post here*.
> 
> using either Game's inbuilt LAN system or *Hamachi Server*
> 
> ...




All racing games , lol . Btw we can also play san andreas/vice city multiplayer, running over whole city killing/bike chases will be fun 

btw , have you ever played NFS PU over lan , the game's multiplayer is faulty. Ihave played it, even on lan the game was laggy while the other games were running fine.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

yup, these are only games which can run with minimal LAG on my system.
never played NFS PU multiplayer, wont it play on 256 RAM without lag.

btw about GTA SA/VC multiplayer, can we set-up our own network or join in the present one from www.sa-mp.com


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 17, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> yup, these are only games which can run with minimal LAG on my system.
> never played NFS PU multiplayer, wont it play on 256 RAM without lag.
> 
> btw about GTA SA/VC multiplayer, can we set-up our own network or join in the present one from www.sa-mp.com



the lag has nothing to do with ur sys config , i have 1 gig ram and a 6600gt, but PU on lan lags ,almost unplayable , every person thinks he is first in the race until the race ends and the results are thrown, waste.


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 19, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> I play Warcraft 3 through GG-Client every other day...


what is ggclient ? does it allow u to play online games for free?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 23, 2007)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> what is ggclient ? does it allow u to play online games for free?


Check out *www.gg-game.com 
GG-Client is totally free and it lets you play certain games online as if you are playing on LAN. It kinf of emulates a LAN environment. All you have to do is create an account, install the client, login, join a room and play.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 23, 2007)

any War Rock fan here....


----------



## Stalker (Jan 23, 2007)

maybe u guys shud try halo...... i play it on LAN & it's FUN 
my favourite is gyrophobia....(or something...the last map)


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jan 27, 2007)

ne one game for fifa07?? wats the minimum bandwidth(i mean minimum) that'll allow lag free gaming??
I'm on a 15 KBps down connection.. up i don't know


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah man.. Halos fun to play..


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah halo's good
__________
post the network name and pass if u wana play..


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 27, 2007)

so who is ready for some halo action. 

Stalker, pathiks,kaustav, me+  any more? Maps are big 8 ppl will be fun to play with.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 28, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Stalker, pathiks,kaustav, me+  any more? Maps are big 8 ppl will be fun to play with.



count me out dude, i'm on dial-up!!! 
i've been waiting 4 my broadband since July..
would love to play when & if i get broadband..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46895


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ Ahh damn man , someone willing to play and not on BB .


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone up for fifa07???


----------



## shyamno (Jan 30, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Anyone up for fifa07???



ok..I am here for FIFA 07..how can I join our network on Hamachi.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jan 31, 2007)

OK.. shyamno.. Create a network and post your netwwork name and pass here... I'll join in


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*GTA SA Multiplayer* (not LAN, ONLINE)


refer this for setting up (its damn easy)
*wiki.sa-mp.com/wiki/Getting_Started

then tell us which server u join & ur user name on it.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 21, 2007)

what should be the least ideal speed for no lag gaming
__________
Games which I have currently installed on my PC and will like to play are
NFS most wanted
AOE2


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody intrested in playing AOE2 with me plz post


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

anybody up for *F1 '99-'02* or *Colin McRae 2005* ???
(thru hamachi)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 9, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> anybody up for *F1 '99-'02* or *Colin McRae 2005* ???
> (thru hamachi)


Only if i have the game. 

Have you purchased Test Drive : Unlimited?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

no.

no motherboard, no gfx. card 

but its a good thing in a way, TDU is quite buggy now & i'm getting a dx10 card, maybe 8500 one(in 2 months)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2007)

anybody up for aoe3,fifa 06 or nfs u2..plz post ur hamachi server name & password


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 16, 2007)

hey i have a Fifa network

name : prat_fifa
pass : 123


----------



## Chirag (Jun 16, 2007)

Quake III Arena or UT 04 anyone?


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 16, 2007)

can anyone help me ...on how to setup the connection in Fifa 07 ( how to configure) ????


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 19, 2007)

Any Gunners or Blues Here for a match with Red Devils

if yes. 
then ur most invited in Hamachi
Network : prat_fifa
pass : 123 .


thank u


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2008)

anyone up for COD4 MP over hamachi?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 16, 2008)

What abt NFS:MW? I'm game for AOE3/RoN. 

Hey I'm up for Halo and have bband too. Just let me know what i have to do.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> anyone up for COD4 MP over hamachi?


I am


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 16, 2008)

hash!! said:


> cs 1.6, cs:s, ut2k4...
> yeaaa they're old alright, but im a sucker for them.... they're pretty much the bestest multiplayer fps's for me... been wanting to try sumthn new tho...
> add me on msn or create some group or whteva or some system wr ppl wanting to play can coordinate and connect via dedicated servers or even i could host... anybody game for this?



yes i am


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Jan 16, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> so who is ready for some halo action.
> 
> Stalker, pathiks,kaustav, me+  any more? Maps are big 8 ppl will be fun to play with.



I am up. Just host the NETWORK!!


----------



## spikygv (Jan 16, 2008)

ready for fifa07 . .. plz tell me how to use hamachi ..


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 16, 2008)

°K£l†huzaD° said:


> I am up. Just host the NETWORK!!



+1


----------



## axxo (Jan 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> anyone up for COD4 MP over hamachi?



count me in


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 17, 2008)

any one cs 1.6 & css


----------



## Stalker (Jan 20, 2008)

Anybody up for Halo / COD 4?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2008)

Could anyone post a tutorial for COD4 on Hamachi?I played with some noob in this forum a while ago but since then we are unable to play on hamachi for some reason.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 20, 2008)

anyone for crysis ??


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone for COD4,NFS:MW ?

and please help me in running cod4 on hamachi


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jan 20, 2008)

anybody interested in bmw m3 challenge based on the gtr 2 engine good game with no lags on my 256kbps connection.Also interested in nfs pu and underground 2 provided someone tells me how to play multilayer in these.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Call Of Duty 4 MP / Hamachi Tutorial*

1. You need the private server MP patch for COD4. (dont ask here, google for it)

2. Join the Hamachi Network

3. To connect to a Host,
(i) press ~
(ii) type 


> connect "Host's Hamachi IP address" (without the quotes)
> eg: connect 5.255.255.255


 
*Thanks to Arsenal_Gunners*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2008)

^^Thanks for the tutorial.
You can use 3rd point when the server isn't showing in LAN section.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 21, 2008)

So, whos up for COD4 MP?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 21, 2008)

ME 

lets meet tonight 7-8pm


----------



## axxo (Jan 21, 2008)

also myself....btw who gonna setup hamachi network...give me the details of the network and how to connect cod4 for multiplay here plz..


----------



## hash!! (Jan 21, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> any one cs 1.6 & css


 
im in for css, cod4, ut2k4... 
anyone who's already got servers?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2008)

check ur inbox


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2008)

There is already digit CS server going on hamachi named Digit CSS (look in HL CS thread in gamers section)
Btw. here is the network for COD4
Name - Digit COD4
pass- lmao


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 21, 2008)

hey vimal i want to play gta : sa which server shuld i join so that i can play with u and s18000


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

^gta sa?

we graduated to pro MP'n 
Counter Strike Source &  now COD4 MW.

but if you want to, i'll come to gta mp again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2008)

^^I am ready too


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

right now, COD4 or gta sa mp?

for gta sa mp, go here www.sa-mp.com/download.php & d/l SA:MP 0.2.2 R2 Client


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

for GTA SA MP, refer this post GTA San Andreas Multi-Player Mod


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2008)

We are playing COD4 right now on hamachi.BMW is hosting.Check post 55 for ID and pw.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 24, 2008)

yes vimal and s18000 can u tell me a server where i can play


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Jan 25, 2008)

:: FOR HALO PLAYERS ::

Network : digithaloparty!
Password : halo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2008)

^^Kick ass ID there8)


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 25, 2008)

Is anyone doing cod4 now?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 25, 2008)

I am in for COD4 and NFS:MW@ digit COD4 server


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2008)

looks like the host is gone for dinner.
hang on for 5 minutes


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 26, 2008)

So when should we meet for halo?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 26, 2008)

everybody is offline


----------



## Stalker (Jan 26, 2008)

*NFS Pro Street*

NFS Pro Street Over Hamachi Tutorial
A friend & I tried this today. 

*TO HOST*

1. Install the v1.1 patch

2. Join the appropriate Hamachi Network.

3. Go to the NFS installation Folder. Open the 'ONLINE' folder.

4. Run launcher.exe. A LAN server window should open. DO NOT CLOSE IT!

5. Start NFS Pro street.

6. In the main menu goto LAN PLAY.

7. Create a New LAN Account / Login into an existing Account. (No Authentication required  )

8. You should get into the LAN LOBBY.

->From here onwards, create a New server(Press '1'), Choose the races You want. 
->If you want better Tier 3 cars to race with , set the Difficulty to HARD in the settings of the LAN server.

9. Finally Host the game.

*TO JOIN*

1. Install the v1.1 patch

2. Join the appropriate Hamachi Network.

3. Start NFS Pro street.

4. In the main menu goto LAN PLAY.

5. The game generally wont find any LAN servers & will ask you for the IP. Enter the Hamachi Ip address of the HOST.

6. Create a New LAN Account / Login into an existing Account. (No Authentication required  )

7. You should get into the LAN LOBBY & see the Hosted Game.

8. JOIN  

*Note:* 
Try not to switch between Windows(Alt+Tab etc) during Hosting / Joining as the server used to get disconnected for some reason.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2008)

^^
im coming in an hour!!!


----------



## Stalker (Jan 26, 2008)

BTW, is anyone ready to play COD4 after 2 AM? 
(Mostly to the guys who have  BSNL 500 Night Unlimited Plan.)


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 26, 2008)

Stalker said:


> BTW, is anyone ready to play COD4 after 2 AM?
> (Mostly to the guys who have  BSNL 500 Night Unlimited Plan.)


Tomorrow is Sunday, so I can, but you guys need to update your CoD4 to v1.4


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Jan 26, 2008)

Please some one post a tutorial for Halo Over Hamaichi


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 26, 2008)

Please you all members of digit cod4 hamachi network , upgrade your COD4 to 1.4


----------



## Stalker (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Please you all members of digit cod4 hamachi network , upgrade your COD4 to 1.4


 
Updated to v1.4


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

Can somebody tell me how to host a LAN server through hamachi in NFS MW

I've also started a about the same issue 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79254


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

Seems Digit COD4 server is mostly offline


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 5, 2008)

why dont anyone start cod 1 or cod uo serverr on himachi they run without gfx card and great multiplayer


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 6, 2008)

hey anyone for cs 1.6

I just installed it


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

I also just installed it


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 8, 2008)

Dude

I am very much interested

could you please tell me the way to connect and start playing it

I am on 1GB RAM with 256kbps Broadband BSNL connection

are my connection stuffs are enough to play and enjoy the game


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah, me too on 256kbps from BSNL.
i can play cod4,nfsps,cod2 via hamachi.

which game do u want to play


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 8, 2008)

i want to play nfs always..

whats these cod 2 and cod 4 i dont know.

also i dont know the procedure to connect and whats this hamachi..

could some help me about all this installation stuffs and start playing games...


----------



## Stalker (Feb 28, 2008)

*Anybody Up for COD4 MP?*

Game Version : COD4 v1.5

Hamachi Tutorial : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=726101&postcount=48

ThinkDigit Hamachi COD4 network

N/W Name : Digit COD4
Password : lmao


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 29, 2008)

any 1 cs 1.6 on hamachi


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 29, 2008)

I will play cod4 1.5 AFTER my final exams ie 14th march onwards


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone wants to play COD4 NOW ????


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

Seems like no one plays cod4 Online


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey I'm dying to play Gears of war online over hamachi.
PM me if anyone's interested


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 15, 2008)

ok mate, I will get Gears of War...might get shipped to me in 4-5 days. 
I will sure play then....


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 15, 2008)

^^PM me if u need any info on how to play gears of war over hamachi.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 15, 2008)

sure.
Do u have Call of Duty 4 ??


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 15, 2008)

^^Yes I have COD4:MW installed but I don't have the necessary files and mention the version of Cod4 you use for playing over hamachi PM me the details.
P.S. Be kind as I haven't played COD4 online before.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

wow ! Had many sessions both yesterday and today with quadroplex,stalker and Rollercoaster....but still i say the yesterday's session with quadroplex was  so funny ROFL..


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 16, 2008)

^^Man I hadn't had that much fun in a looong time.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess it would be more Fun once i get GoW  ........


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes,kickin bad a$$ together in co-op will be so much fun.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

Which map did u like the most ? It will be gr8 if few more digit members join us


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 16, 2008)

^^I liked the ship one and the other map with the big metal containers.
Yes if other digit members join us too that will be a lot of gaming pleasure.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone wanna join us ? It will be lot of fun .. 
Arsenal_Gunners,s18000rpm where are you ?

NOTE :
if u want to play cod4, join this network :
*cod4CONQUERIT
*password is *cod4*


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 16, 2008)

any DOTA player here??? pm me if any1 is interested!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 17, 2008)

I will post stats of COD4 here....

Players :

*The Conqueror
Quadroplex780
Harvik780
Stalker

*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2008)

Post screenshots too


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah i will post screenshots of match results


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry conqueror couldn't wait.
My highest score till now
*img503.imageshack.us/img503/3308/highestscoreincod4ra9.jpg


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 22, 2008)

So I will be hosting COD4 at 3 pm today .Interested players can join *cod4CONQEURIT *Network at 3 PM IST.
Thank You.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 22, 2008)

i am there!!!

Great fraggin.. comeone guys. we need more people!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol The conquerer got pwn3d even with lowest pings


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ That time my mouse wasnt working properly...

and why DONT YOU come in the network?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2008)

Cause I am downloading a little something


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2008)

^You got crysis?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2008)

No


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry man conqueror .. my pc is busted.. just shutoff for no reason while fraggin YOU! anyways now it wont start.. tried all the basic stuff so will send to my pc guy for checkup.. fortunately most of it is in warranty


----------



## go4saket (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, what time are you guys playing today...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 23, 2008)

ok guys cod4 Match will be hosted tonight @ 9 pm...
*Please DO JOIN*
Make sure that u have 1.5 patch installed.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 24, 2008)

yesterdays game incredible fun.
Well played host.and harvick it was fun fragging u   even thouh i dint win any match. 
I will be there the coming friday.
And thanx to conqueror for hosting

Conqueror please Degfrg ur HD.Slight lagging and severe lagging towards the end.disable all antiviruses and firewalls.c u


----------



## Ambar (Mar 24, 2008)

HEY any of u guys want to attend a real lan party where u can bring ur own computer set it up and play and share tbs of data (if u have the resources to ) then u may wanna check out **byoc.in/ 

ull find all the venue details on the site and ya its only for delhi ppl ...but its not a nono for ppl frm other states ...if u can cm ur more than welcome.....
and ya u can also rent pcs over there both medium config  and high end .....having there own prices...

in case of ne queries contact me...pm me or call me up....
hope to see u guys there..
*


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 24, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> yesterdays game incredible fun.
> Well played host.and harvick it was fun fragging u   even thouh i dint win any match.
> I will be there the coming friday.
> And thanx to conqueror for hosting
> ...


Thank you mate...I am sorry that the server was quit suddenly when playing yesterday...My pc Crashed  Dunno why..........ok anyways now I have defraged HDD, I will clean up the registry,Clean up and remove my junk data with tuneup and I will ensure that it wont lag in the future..


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 24, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> and harvick it was fun fragging u   even thouh i dint win any match.




I have very recently started playing multi-player as i got my unlimited 256Kbps connection just a few days back.
Anyways now i have to adjust my gameplay ping-wise too.
I feel as if i get tired very soon while running.
It was a gr8 enjoyment playing with you and all other players.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm not  able to connect 

error
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cod4_error.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i'm not  able to connect
> 
> error
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cod4_error.jpg


Scan the folder for virus, and delete all the other .iwd files other than these in the Main folder. If nothing else works, you may need to re-install the game.

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6174/Screenshot-3.png


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

no virus problem, i installed COD4 on laptop too, getting same error.

me & arsenal gunners used to MP, on v1.4 tho.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Next time dont use Game Rips..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

^dont give tips on piracy. 

for me this ver. of cod4 served its purpose, pretty well. 
all hail capt. price

you pirates enjoy 



------------------------------
anyone up for  racing?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 24, 2008)

I am not giving "Tips" I am just discouraging from piracy :raaz:
anyways get another good  "ahem " or "Original" copy since both works 
hope i am not banned ...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 24, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^^ Next time dont use Game Rips..



Tere paas original hain?


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 24, 2008)

are koi dota khelega?? 
computer ke against khel khel kar jhela gaya hun!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i'm not  able to connect
> 
> error
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cod4_error.jpg



simple. one of the following
1. you have a mod installed
2. You have skullptura release 

Suggestion.. find the non-compressed/non-modded cod4/main/*.iwd files.

i did the same.. ask conqueror


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 25, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> simple. one of the following
> 1. you have a mod installed
> 2. You have skullptura release
> 
> ...


Yes get the non modded file from someone u know



Third Eye said:


> Tere paas original hain?


Haan Yes I have ordered my Original copy and it will be shipped in 5-6days..
waise i was just teasing him. mera usse hurt karne ka iraada nahi thaa.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> mera usse hurt karne ka iraada nahi thaa.


omg

i'm not hurt

a pirate cant hurt another pirate


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone playing in an hour or so?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ Your PC now working fine ??

I am online right now and ready for hosting COD4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2008)

im coming!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 27, 2008)

@conqueror- what happened man server down suddenly.. 

anyways tomo evening too ? 

i had a nice streak


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 27, 2008)

A 15 KILL STREAK! YAHOOOOOO0000ooooo...

it is morning and i am still pumped up on yesterdays adrenalin. lol


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Mar 27, 2008)

am  in  for  cod4 match  .  but  i  got  my timings  cause  i  have  to  work  my  play  timing  is  from  12p.m to  9pm .......  till  that  time  i  will  be  avilable  for  any  cod4 game


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 27, 2008)

ok friends i am sorry That the server was down suddenly becoz of powercut and moreover my mom was shouting ..AND can i know if there is someone who can give maximum time and bandwith  for cod4?   (Only 3 hrs a day is fine). I will tell him how to host server so that he can host in my absense or if  my server goes down suddenly.Though  I will host all the  time, I need a person who can host if i am not able to/ my system Crash etc...
So anyone interested can PM me for details..
Thank You


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 27, 2008)

ok i have created another Hamachi network for cod4 :
*cod4CONQUERIT 2*
password is *cod4*

NOTE : Those members who have joined cod4CONQUERIT need not to join this network.This has been made coz some ppl have not been able to join coz of 16 member limit.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 28, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> I have very recently started playing multi-player as i got my unlimited 256Kbps connection just a few days back.
> Anyways now i have to adjust my gameplay ping-wise too.
> I feel as if i get tired very soon while running.
> It was a gr8 enjoyment playing with you and all other players.



I too is new to online games.To be frank I played COD4 for the first time online that day.
I have played the game XIII before.U can play it in the straight forward way  because even pirates are welcome there.No  serial no. or such crap.


Waiting for todays game.


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ya waiting for today's game.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 28, 2008)

Big Lan Party Tomorrow 2pm Cod4

Everyone Is Invited:d:d:d


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hamachi server is down for appx 20 min starting from 9:30 AM.March 29


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 29, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Hamachi server is down for appx 20 min starting from 9:30 AM.March 29



It is already 10 am and it is still not up

Everyone welcome to the LAN party today if the hamachi server is up by that time


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 29, 2008)

Download TeamSpeak Client
For people hosting and with good upload speeds-[URL="*www.goteamspeak.com/?page=downloads]Download TeamSpeak Server[/URL]
Players of COD4 please download this so that we can chat while playing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Download TeamSpeak Client
> For people hosting and with good upload speeds-Download TeamSpeak Server
> Players of COD4 please download this so that we can chat while playing.


DLed sir!


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have started the TeamSpeak server.
Server name-*TS COD4 India*
Server password-*COD4-321*


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2008)

But whats the need of teamspeak when we can chat in-game by pressing Y ? and voice by pressing Z ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> But whats the need of teamspeak when we can chat in-game by pressing Y ? and voice by pressing Z ??


voice chat in game suxx
!!!
When quadro spoke,it sounded like some auto rikshaw was getting started


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ LOL yeah.. i got it now , we have to go to options >voice chat and set the sound level and sound quality there....and can we talk(voice)with teamspeak?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2008)

^^
yeah


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2008)

ok can u guys tell me which game mode should we play in ?
if we are playing Team DM , We will make teams here only


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 29, 2008)

Tip- try to run some yahoo messenger or gtalk voice setup features.. or any other software that has any procedure to adjust mic for voice chat..

also after setup record ur voice in windows sound recorder and play it back to see how it is.

btw-- could anyone hear me ok? my mic works properly for voice chat on messengers


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 29, 2008)

Lets play


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 29, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ok can u guys tell me which game mode should we play in ?
> if we are playing Team DM , We will make teams here only


I prefer 
Free for all(<6 players)
Search n Destroy(6-8 Players)
TDM(8+ players)

Large maps -  free for all
Medium maprs -  TDM and SearchnDestroy



Sunny1211993 said:


> voice chat in game suxx!!!


ya i agree.. voice chat is fun only if we actually talk tactical or we have got some juicy topic


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2008)

only harvik and go4saket came.....where are OTHERS?????


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 29, 2008)

If power stays for a while,my brother might come online too,it seems we are extracting too much power.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 29, 2008)

where were u guys i came online 5pm and waited.. then had to play on other servers...


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 29, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> I have started the TeamSpeak server.
> Server name-*TS COD4 India*
> Server password-*COD4-321*



I tried to connect to ur server using that and i get a socket error.I use Vista mayb thats y.

Y isnt any one playing today?!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 29, 2008)

Because the server was shutdown.
For teamspeak a server is necessary,we are currently withdrawing the idea of using Teamspeak.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 30, 2008)

Hamachi Server is DOWN again


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 31, 2008)

Bye guys for one month.I will really miss u all.It was great fun playing with u.
My father going to lock up the computer.Bcoz my exams starting on april 24th.Will be back online on May 13.Bye


----------



## go4saket (Mar 31, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Bye guys for one month.I will really miss u all.It was great fun playing with u.
> My father going to lock up the computer.Bcoz my exams starting on april 24th.Will be back online on May 13.Bye



All the best for your exams Ajay! We will definitely miss u... C u soon...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 31, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Bye guys for one month.I will really miss u all.It was great fun playing with u.
> My father going to lock up the computer.Bcoz my exams starting on april 24th.Will be back online on May 13.Bye



my humble thoughts r with u brother.. LOL


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 31, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Bye guys for one month.I will really miss u all.It was great fun playing with u.
> My father going to lock up the computer.Bcoz my exams starting on april 24th.Will be back online on May 13.Bye


All the best for your exams and come back soon .


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 1, 2008)

COD4 Server is now UP in hamahchi !


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 1, 2008)

hi guys.. my schedule just got changed so no fragging for me other then after 7-8pm...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 1, 2008)

^^ oh......mostly i will be offline these days due to school and homework and studies, though I will try to host at night


----------



## go4saket (Apr 2, 2008)

Even I can host for some time...So if anyone wants to play, let me know...


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi guys .....I am new here .... I am interested in playing games like NFS Mostwanted ,Carbon , Quake 3 ...... I have BSNL 500C+ plan ... I have unlimited download from 2:00 am to 8:00 am ...So I come online at this time... Anybody nocturnal like me....  ??? So can anybody tell me details about how to join you guys........


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 3, 2008)

only few ppl out there know how to host LAN Server in hamachi of nfs most wanted, and those who know are not willing to share it with others 
NFS carbon doesnt support LAN, and no quake 3 playrers 
BTW COD 4 consumes about 20-30 MB/hour , If u want to know how to join, u can PM me for details.

COD4 Server is UP


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 3, 2008)

Well i don have Call of Duty 4 ..... ..I will send a PM you as soon as i get it ....


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 3, 2008)

cod4 is a superb game, do get it


----------



## hsr (Apr 3, 2008)

Dudes, you all mean, CrAcKeD Games?   I am a crack addict! i don't usually but games, get it from rapidshare, and that too for free--- Form my cousins' BBND he he   and Mr. Conqureor, i too hav f1 and the prob is it gets stuck when i play in local lan! ive' not yet tried it over the net but if you pls explain it to me or pm me, it would be great. and abt NFS, My friend says if you are updating your game, then crack it or downgrade it, you can play it over the net via some werid japaneese server.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 3, 2008)

Originals also can play here and no discussion related to cracked and pirated softwares here plz.
btw u can PM me for details on how to join server.


----------



## hsr (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^ Dude, pls let me know how to join SA multiplayer and in fifa Over  the net withot being caught. If youre in orkut, pls find me by my bottom link or please mail me @     achumamman@gmail.com  or darking.hari@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 4, 2008)

hope  the  password have  not  changed @The Conqueror


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 4, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^^ Dude, pls let me know how to join SA multiplayer and in fifa Over  the net withot being caught. If youre in orkut, pls find me by my bottom link or please mail me @     achumamman@gmail.com  or darking.hari@gmail.com
> Thanks


Hi, I dont know how to join sa multiplayer but i can give u some Hamachi networks and servers where u can play fifa..which fifa u wanna play?? 07 or 08?

@ MR.MOUSTACHE :Nope, its the same ; *cod4CONQUERIT *


----------



## hsr (Apr 4, 2008)

@ conq. ive both the versions, Thanks to Rapidshare HE HE


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

*Need For Speed Undergr.2 Hamachi network (7/24)come and race*
*forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16125

* GTA San Andreas Multi-Player Mod*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50249


----------



## hsr (Apr 5, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *Need For Speed Undergr.2 Hamachi network (7/24)come and race*
> *forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16125
> 
> * GTA San Andreas Multi-Player Mod*
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50249



Good Thread Dude...  The Big *M* 

@ Mr. RPM, which srvr r u now in?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2008)

not playing GTA SA these days.
try in the official servers, they're better.

te some timings (afternoon or late night), i'll come


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 5, 2008)

hi guys i am available right now!!!! (only for gaming  )

and tomo full day Ratata Ratata Ratata Kabooom !!!!



been blood thirsty for the whole week!


----------



## go4saket (Apr 6, 2008)

I have posted a guide on hosting and playing COD4 online... Please find the same at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=795708#post795708 and let me know if there are any mistakes...

I too am starting a Hamachi network where you can join and play. Its going to be up today afternoon...

Server Name : go4saket
Password : cod4


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi 18000 RPM ...I joined that network for underground 2 .......i found only weird guys speaking in weird language.......when will u guys (Digitians!!) be online


----------



## hsr (Apr 7, 2008)

rpm, what server r u in SA? the one provided in your thread is dead! it shows some ping erroe! in some werid language!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2008)

My Highest Kill Streak  
*imageupload.com/out.php/i98193_higheststreak.jpg

*Get to lvl55 and Unlock all weapons (CHEAT) *
Call of Duty 4 makes you unlock weapons, weapon attachments and mods, camouflage, and challenges. Well there is a way around that because all of the data is stored client-side. To unlock all weapons for Call of Duty 4 multiplayer so that you don’t have to level up follow these easy instructions.


Download this mpdata file.
Go to Start ->  Run-> Type regedit -> Hit Enter.
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> Activision -> Call of Duty 4
Double-click codkey
Save the key in notepad
Replace the key with: DL2J8PY44Q22GE4888D2
Press OK and close regedit.
Navigate to your Call of Duty 4 profile folder (typically “C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\players\profiles\your_user_name”)
Back-up and then remove all the files in your user name folder.
Place the mpdata file you downloaded in your user name folder
Open the COD4 MP game and check your rank. You should now be level 55 with all challenges, guns, and every camouflage unlocked!
Finally, in the game go to Options -> Multiplayer Options -> Key Code and type your original cd key you have saved in notepad.
  There you go, you now have everything unlocked.  Enjoy.
 SOURCE
*DISCLAIMER :* NOTE THAT YOU WILL LOSE THE FUN if  u directly go to lvl 55, if u join other servers people may suspect that how come a newbie who doesnt know to shoot has gone up to lvl55


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2008)

"congo" on your kill streak, but can you pls use thumbnails for your pics.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, i have just put the link as net not working fine so i just put the direct link to the image


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 11, 2008)

I think we should submit our networks to planethamachi database

Hey guys I am thinking of installing this MOD on our server which promises a lot of fun, I want ur guys opinion about this :

The K3 Mod is a Sci-Fi mod to bring out the Fun of COD4. The features of it never stop. 

*Features:*

Ion Cannon (Replaces Airstrikes)
Auto Turret (Replaces Claymores)
Time Bubble
3rd Person View
EMP Grenade (Replaces Flash Grenade)
Sticky Proximity Grenade (Replaces Frag Grenade)
Freeze Grenade (Replaces Stun Grenade)
Laser mine (Replaces C4)
Locking on Rocket Launcher
Laser Guided Rocket Launcher
Dark Matter Cannon (hold fire to charge up, let go to fire, more charge more damage)
New Helicoptor Model
All New Weapon Sounds
Many New Weapon Models
Lasers on all weapons
Swiching gun hands on the fly
More gore (peoples bodys explode)
Rage mod (when you get 10 kills with less than 3 deaths, you get to be unstopable for 15 seconds)

*Pictures:*
*cod4-maps.com/images/k3_mod_pic.jpg

*Ion Cannon (Replaces Airstrikes)*
*Auto Turret (Replaces Claymores)*
Auto turrets automatically scan the area for near-by enemies, if one is in range the turret will open fire on him.
The damage and fire rate can be increased if the owner has the either the Stopping Power or Double Tap perks.
Auto Turrets take 3 seconds to arm once deployed
*Time Bubble*
Time bubbles stop any kind of bullet and explosions from passing in or out of it. Time bubbles also repel enemies that get too close.
*3rd Person View*
*EMP Grenade (Replaces Flash Grenade)*
The EMP Grenade is a very useful item, it can be used to disable enemy Auto Turrets, Laser Mines, Sticky Proximity Grenade and
decrease players visibility.
*Sticky Proximity Grenade (Replaces Frag Grenade)*
Proximity grenades will stick to any surface (apart from players), once it has stuck to a surface it will then watch for an enemys that
come close to it, then detonate.
*Freeze Grenade (Replaces Stun Grenade)*
Freeze grenades are ideal for reducing a players vision and slowing them down.
*Laser mine (Replaces C4)*
Once a laser mine is deployed, a beam will emit from it and travel across the map until it hits an object
If the beam is broken by an enemy going in to it, he will instantly die.
Because the laser mine is easily spotted and avoided (jumping over or crouching/proning under), extra measures are needed to destroy them:
To destroy a laser mine, you must disable it by throwing an EMP grenade near it, once disabled it is then vulnerable to attack.
Laser Mines take 2 seconds to arm once landed on a suitable surface.
*Locking on Rocket Launcher*
To lock-on with this, you must aim at a player until the Lock-On bar reaches the end and says "LOCKED ON"
The player that you are locking on to will receive a warning sign that apears on the HUD indicating that they are
being locked on to.
*Laser Guided Rocket Launcher*
Once a laser guided rocket has been launched, you have full control over where it travels too, you can only fire one at a time.
To control the missile just aim at the position where you want it to travel to.
*Dark Matter Cannon (hold fire to charge up, let go to fire, more charge more damage)*
The damage of the Dark Matter Cannon is decided on how long you have charged it for, to charge the cannon up you hold fire
while having it selected then release to fire. A number in the right hand side of you screen indicates the maximum damage
that it will inflict on the enemy. There is no limit of how much you can charge it can have.
*More gore (peoples bodys explode)*
Loads of blood, bodies have a 50% chance of exploding when killed with an explsive, shotgun or Barrett 50.Cal Sniper
Blood on your screen when hurt, and goes on other players screen if they are close enough
*Rage (Kill Streak)*
To get Rage, you must get 10 kills with less than 3 deaths. When you have rage your health regenerates and you move the same speed as
sprinting. You cant sprint while in rage.
*New weapon sounds for:*
AK47, M4,Mini Uzi, P90, M249 SAW, RPD, M60, Winchester1200, M1014, M40A3 Sniper, Dragunov Sniper, Barrett Sniper, Desert Eagle
*New weapon models:*
RPG-> AT4 Rocket Launcher
MP5 Red dot-> MP5 Red dot + silencer
M4 Grenade launcher-> M4 Grenade launcher + eotech (square red dot thing)
*New skins for:*
M16, AK47, M4, M249 SAW, M9, USP .45, Silver Desert Eagle
*New Helicoptor Model*
*Lasers on all weapons*
*Swiching gun hands on the fly*
*Message Center*
*Ranks*
*Taunts*
*Death sounds*
*Freeze Tag game type (v1.2)*
*A modified SD game type, the SD bomb sites can be moved*
*CTF By Tally and Wizzard220 - AWE (CTFB and HTF are also included but not made to support K3 yet)*

*VSay Menu:*
Deploy Time Bubble
Laser ON/OFF
Third Person ON/OFF
Left / Right handed weapon
Change crosshair

*Known Bugs*

Some stock maps do not work with this mod because of the 1000 loaded xmodel assets limit, the maps are:
(Hopefully the limit will increased with later patches/versions, these maps were tested on 1.5)
mp_backlot
mp_bog
mp_cargoship
mp_citystreets
mp_convoy
mp_crossfire
mp_farm
mp_overgrown
mp_pipeline
mp_vacant

So, that stock maps that DO work are:
mp_bloc
mp_countdown
mp_crash
mp_crash_snow
mp_shipment
mp_showdown
mp_strike


Ragdolls sometimes spaz out if the player was killed by a headshot (and sometimes explosives) so if you see artifacts, dont worry,
its probably just a spazed out ragdoll 
Helicopter Minigun is a bit odd (it uses the wrong part of the model for some reason... but it still works)
Dark matter Cannon doesn't have a sound when charging up
Unlocalized strings in CTF

Match Will be hosted @ 7 PM Tonight, do join


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 11, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I think we should submit our networks to planethamachi database
> 
> Hey guys I am thinking of installing this MOD on our server which promises a lot of fun, I want ur guys opinion about this :
> 
> ...



+1 for that frm me


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 12, 2008)

ok guys I will be hosting a _*BIG *_match tonight at 10pm. *PLEASE DO JOIN*. Incase u r not able to join , dont worry it will be on for 2-3 hours 

EDIT: IF i am not able to come for hosting any member who knows to HOST can host the server and he MUST add "Server UP" to his nickname so that others will come to know that match is hosted ... Thank u


----------



## jasku (Apr 12, 2008)

yea that would be awesome COnq..if u dont make it on time...I shall host, Ill try and keep my server running 24x7 so u guys can play

Server name: JaskuCod4
psswdL cod4


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 12, 2008)

^^There is no need to create another network dude, u host in my network


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 12, 2008)

ya there is no point in more then one or two networks..

sadly my hamachi trial expired.. will have to do some digging or reinstall OS.

i have a image tho


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 12, 2008)

ok Guys sorry i couldnt host today but tomorrow seems a Great Day!
lets fixup some time tomorrow...how about sessions?  
1st session ---- 1 PM to 3 PM 
2nd Session ---  9 PM or 10 PM onwards till everyone gets sleepy  

ok this is my Rough idea,  u guys decide the time in which u will be comfortable.

@Rollercoaster : If u cant join my network coz it is full, join this
*cod4CONQUERIT 2 *and password is *cod4* . You can join my server from that network also  and also share some low ping private servers with us


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 13, 2008)

^ agreed!


----------



## jasku (Apr 13, 2008)

Where are you guys!!...cmmon in! COnq's server is up and running


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone for Fifa 08??


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

OK lets meet tomorrow that is , 16 April 08 at night 7 PM for cod4


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 15, 2008)

will  join u  guys  tom  plz  post  the  time ....  or  pm me ....  its been  days  since  am  out  without playing  cod4.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 16, 2008)

We will be playing tonight @ 7 PM Sharp


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 16, 2008)

K i will come at 8:15.Got to study


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 18, 2008)

NOTICE 
This is to inform all the fellow cod4 members of the *cod4CONQUERIT* and *cod4CONQUERIT 2 *that They will be evicted from the network if no activity is seen for 10 days. Members going out or those who are not able to access pc for some time SHOULD contact me immediately so that u are not evicted. Also *abusive* language is NOT TOLERATED @ cod4 servers. Members found using such language will be kicked out permanently from the server as well as the network without warning.NO BAD WORDS ALLOWED.

Thank You


----------



## jasku (Apr 18, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> NOTICE
> This is to inform all the fellow cod4 members of the *cod4CONQUERIT* and *cod4CONQUERIT 2 *that They will be evicted from the network if no activity is seen for 10 days. Members going out or those who are not able to access pc for some time SHOULD contact me immediately so that u are not evicted. Also *abusive* language is NOT TOLERATED @ cod4 servers. Members found using such language will be kicked out permanently from the server as well as the network without warning.NO BAD WORDS ALLOWED.
> 
> Thank You


 
Wens the next frag fest???


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 18, 2008)

Well u guys decide that, how about tomorrow 3 PM ? or tomorrow night 8 PM?


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 19, 2008)

ok guys i have created a forum for our discussion related to cod4 and news such as when server will be up, CAN be discussed in myforum.


*www.gamingonline.co.cc/


----------



## go4saket (Apr 19, 2008)

Good wrk Conquerer. I am registering...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, All cod4 members are requested to register there so as to synchronize with the latest COD4 parties


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all, one more network for NFS Underground 2 
Network Name : NFS_UG2
Password : 123

You will find only indians .... No weirdos speaking weird language .....


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 11, 2008)

The hamachi networks are dead! No one comes online these days ? WHERE HAVE U GUYS GONE?
WHERE ARE U quadroplex780,harvik780,arsenal_gunners,s18000rpm,stalker,ajaybc,jasku,mr.moustache,rollercoaster,Nightmare??

I have created some hamachi networks for cod4:

1. *Gamerz India COD4*    password - *cod4*
2. *Gamerz India COD4 2*  password - *cod4*
3. *Gamerz India COD4 3*  password - *cod4*

Please join in only *1* of the 3 Networks.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 12, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Anyone for Fifa 08??



yupp... what time?


----------

